# Officer Thomas Adams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Thomas Adams

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, February 15, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Thomas Adams was killed in a automobile accident while on patrol.

Officer Adams was on patrol and traveling north on Highway 101, just south of Piercy, when his patrol car was struck head-on by a southbound vehicle. Officer Adams died from the injuries sustained in the collision.

Officer Adams had served with the California Highway Patrol for two years.

Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Adams.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Adams


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

